# Saturn?



## jmurray (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm bored, I don't really know jack about space or the planets. It will probably sit on my kids desk. Say orrery out loud. My mouth doesn't like that word. Sycamore and boxelder

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 16


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 26, 2016)

Far out, man. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 26, 2016)

That's outa this world!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2016)

That's too cool. I had the crazy idea a few years ago to do the solar system but I know I never will. Maybe I should do a planet and call it good. Saturn is the perfect choice. Really cool Josh nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jmurray (Feb 26, 2016)

@Kevin I might make some more planets, making a sphere with my limited tooling is harder than I thought it would be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 26, 2016)

Very cool man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 26, 2016)

How did you attach the ring so it looks like it's floating?


----------



## jmurray (Feb 26, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> How did you attach the ring so it looks like it's floating?


2 matchsticks @Schroedc

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ClintW (Feb 27, 2016)

Very cool! Now to do Jupiter with a knot in it, and call it the great red spot! That would be cool! 

But this is cool! The spalt lines remindml me of the turbulent surface of the gas giant planets!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 27, 2016)

Very nifty idea! Ther sphere looks perfect, did you use a jig?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Feb 27, 2016)

Cool stuff. What is that behind it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jmurray (Feb 27, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Very nifty idea! Ther sphere looks perfect, did you use a jig?


That sphere is far from perfect. I turned as much as I could between centers by eye, then jam chucked it.


----------



## jmurray (Feb 27, 2016)

chippin-in said:


> Cool stuff. What is that behind it?


Piece of poplar I got from @gvwp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chippin-in (Feb 27, 2016)

jmurray said:


> Piece of poplar I got from @gvwp



It looks very nice.


----------



## jmurray (Feb 28, 2016)

Uranus?

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## jmurray (Feb 29, 2016)

Scale is out the window. Venus and mars

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ClintW (Feb 29, 2016)

Ahhh, you even got the polar ice caps in there!


----------



## jmurray (Mar 2, 2016)

still have earth and Neptune to go.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## ClintW (Mar 2, 2016)

When I get a lathe, I know what one of my first projects will be! That's awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Mar 3, 2016)

You gonna turn a sun too? Lol Osage would look cool for that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 3, 2016)

Those are really cool Josh.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 3, 2016)

Awesome!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jmurray (Mar 3, 2016)

ClintW said:


> You gonna turn a sun too? Lol Osage would look cool for that!


Problem is the sun is huge. I think it will be the light fixture on my daughter's ceiling. Started some moons though. Galilean moons of jupiter

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------

